# Doutzen Kroes - walking the runway for Balmain SS 2017 Paris Fashion Week x11



## brian69 (3 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (3 Okt. 2016)

Ich :thx:!


----------



## gelion (9 Okt. 2016)

I'm speechless


----------



## king2805 (8 Nov. 2016)

doutzen kroes klasse frau danke


----------

